# tapa de registro



## lamasespecial

Ola, alguien podria ayudarme a traducir tapa de registro al ingles. se trata del registro de las casas. sorry i do not have no context!! thanks in advance


----------



## Beceese

Hola, lamaespecial

Tapa de registro es manhole

Adiosito


----------



## lamasespecial

thank you Beceece!!


----------



## Kasmash

Manhole no es la traducción de tapa de registro.

Manhole = boca de hombre o pozo de hombre, esto es, la obra de hormigón o mamposteria que forma un pozo de inspección

No estoy muy seguro de como podría traducirse tapa de registro pero creo que "inspection cover" podría ser una solución acertada.


----------



## roanheads

Mi diccionario traduce " tapa de registro " como " manhole cover ", pero " inspection cover" es mas o menos igual, aunque "manhole cover " se usa con frecuencia para describir la tapa de la boca de alcantarilla en la calle.

Saludos.


----------



## marialex

Hola:  cómo se dice en Inglés "tapa registro".  Cuando por ejemplo en un falso techo se coloca una máquina de aire acondicionado y se deja un hueco con tapa para poder acceder a la máquina en caso de ser necesario.  Mil gracias.  Marialex


----------



## turi

"Manhole", creo.


----------



## marialex

Gracias, pero no es manhole (en imagenes de google aparecen bocas de alcantarillas).  Lo más parecido que encontré es "register covers" para sistemas de calefacción.  Aparecen rejillas pero no una tapa normal y corriente de registro.  Muchas gracias de todos modos por el "input".


----------



## Imoque

Yo siempre he entendido manhole como la entrada de una alcantarilla. Pero no me extrañaría que se pudiese usar para cualquier entrada donde quepa una persona, con el objetivo de acceder a o arreglar algo.


----------



## FromPA

I think a "register cover" would be the cover for the air duct that leads air back to the air conditioning unit.  The best word i can think of for what you describe would be "ceiling access cover" or "attic access cover"


----------



## Vampiro

Tapa de registro = Manhole cover / Inspection cover
Both are correct.
All the best.
_


----------



## FromPA

A manhole is the access to a sewer or to underground utility lines.  I don't think it fits here.


----------



## Vampiro

Un "manhole" es el acceso a cualquier cosa que requiera inspecciones periódicas o mantenimiento. Por ejemplo un estanque, un acumulador, un ducto, etc.
En ingeniería no se utiliza sólo para alcantarillas.
Saludos.
_


----------



## aleCcowaN

El asunto es que "tapa de registro" o "registro" a secas son términos bien establecidos para instalaciones sanitarias, chimeneas y otras instalaciones donde el objetivo es el acceder periódicamente -personalmente o por medio de herramientas especiales- y así garantizar el funcionamiento de la instalación, no por reparar sus componentes sino por eliminar problemas recurrentes relacionados con la propia finalidad de la instalación -acumulación de cenizas en las chimeneas, y de lo que la imaginación les ilustre en otros casos-.

Para accesos a falsos techos, entretechos y otros lugares con fines de reparación o depósito, se usan los términos trampa (puerta-trampa en la Argentina), trampilla, portillo, portillo de acceso, boca de acceso y muchos similares. Hay que partir de estos términos para encontrar el equivalente inglés, porque _manhole_ es "tapa de registro" o "boca de inspección" en el alcantarillado, pero tapa de registro no es lo que se pregunta aquí.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

La verdad es que al menos cuando trabajaba de técnico eléctrico y teníamos que levantar un falso techo para acceder al cableado le decíamos a la acción registro, trampa o trampilla me suena a las escaleras que se despliegan al tirar un cable y que te permiten acceder al ático de una casa.


----------



## turi

Bueno, pues yo personalmente creo que la definición que yo elegiría es "inspection cover", de Vampiro, o, en su defecto "access cover", como bien dice FromPA.

Saludos, t.


----------



## Vampiro

Acá tienen algunos tipos de tapas de manholes.
A mi no me parecen sólo de alcantarillado.

_


----------



## FromPA

Vampiro said:


> Acá tienen algunos tipos de tapas de manholes.
> A mi no me parecen sólo de alcantarillado.
> 
> _


 
Maybe in the world of technical engineering terms these covers would be called manholes covers, but in everyday speech, at least in my part of the world, a manhole is located in the street.  So I guess it depends on the context of your presentation.


----------



## turi

¿Podría ser "hatch",o,  "inspection hatch"?


----------



## marialex

Vampiro said:


> Acá tienen algunos tipos de tapas de manholes.
> A mi no me parecen sólo de alcantarillado.
> 
> _


 
Gracias Vampiro, pero estas imagenes no corresponden a lo que estoy buscando particularmente en este momento.  Aparentemente no hay una expresión específica en Inglés  para denominar la puertita (ya sea en el techo, pared o suelo) que permite verificar el funcionamiento, o en su caso la reparación de una máquina que está instalada en un falso techo, dentro de una pared o bajo suelo técnico.  En el caso de las que están en el cielorraso, es posible que el técnico tenga que pasar su cabeza a travé para poder hacer su trabajo, pero en realidad no son para que una persona "entre".  

Coincido con Turissa y en este caso tomaré las propuestas de Vampiro y FromPa:  inspection cover y access cover.    "Hatch" e "inspection hatch" no producen imágenes de tapas de registro en Google.

Muchas gracias,

Marialex


----------



## FromPA

Try googling "access panel" and see if that's what you had in mind.


----------



## marialex

FromPA said:


> Try googling "access panel" and see if that's what you had in mind.


 
Genius FromPA!!!!!  Many thanks, you saved my day! Marialex


----------

